# Engineer Offer In Dubai



## canadianprecastengineer (Nov 20, 2007)

So I got an offer from a company in dubai. I am a civil engineer specializing in precast concrete with 9.5 years of large construction experience. I have designed jobs up to 30 million dollars and part of team right now doing a 73million dollar structure. 
The offer is: 

17500 AED Salary 
7500 AED Housing Allowance 
2500 AED Car Allowance 

Can anyone comment on this and let me know if I am being low balled. Is the car allowance too low to be driving a nice car? Is the housing allowance too low to live somewhere decent? Is 17500 AED take home money a good salary? How much of that 17500 AED would be spent a month on groceries/gas/entertainment?


----------



## linkbuz (Sep 22, 2007)

hi 
if you can let me knwo the company , car allownace depned whcih car they are giving you , petrol should provied by them , or better if u ask to provide a car whcih should eb four wheeler . if is it mamoot or semabawong then let me know . being a candian you should get 25000 . in icon you can get this but if you ar elooking for some really precast work you should contact mamout or semabawong. but u did not contact me on hotmail.

house allownace where they are offering you a aprtment it is 90000 per year u can get in greens a one bed room or a studio in al barsha but agian it depends ur job is in jebel ali or where ? your house rent if u are coming with a fmaily u need a one bed room apartment which will cost u 100 k to 112 k per yrs .in this regard i can also assit u


----------



## mani1354 (Jan 23, 2008)

*I have same position as u*



canadianprecastengineer said:


> So I got an offer from a company in dubai. I am a civil engineer specializing in precast concrete with 9.5 years of large construction experience. I have designed jobs up to 30 million dollars and part of team right now doing a 73million dollar structure.
> The offer is:
> 
> 17500 AED Salary
> ...


what is your degree ? it depends on it also....


----------



## mani1354 (Jan 23, 2008)

I am also a Canadian with master's degree in structural field with 9 years "non canadian experience"! I recently have got an offer asking me to indicate my salary expectation........ I just don't know what the ranges are,
Did they offer u the salary or you requestd that? can u help me...


----------



## linkbuz (Sep 22, 2007)

*mani*

if u are non candian experience in precast you should ask not less than 14000 aed as now a days demand are more but also depends on company as well 

can u indicate me which company is i ll guid u 

upc , hard block , concretech , spanprecast ( it is new ) juma al majid they have repu in the market but concretech never pays much, having delays 
any how let me know


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

canadianprecastengineer said:


> So I got an offer from a company in dubai. I am a civil engineer specializing in precast concrete with 9.5 years of large construction experience. I have designed jobs up to 30 million dollars and part of team right now doing a 73million dollar structure.
> The offer is:
> 
> 17500 AED Salary
> ...


are they having a laugh!! 7500 dhs housing allowance - NO you will need 130k per year if not more to get a decent apartment.


----------

